# Petco Clearance Sale SCORE!!



## KShoes

Awesome. I have to stop by after work!


----------



## Kojack

They also had the Nutrafin/Hagen complete system for 9 bucks


----------



## PinoyBoy

:angryfire:angryfire

I hate how it's petsmart that is closer to my house. Is this a nationwide petco sale?


----------



## xRayZx

whaaat?! i was just there yesterday. i didnt see any clearance items! =(


----------



## Diegosaenz

I just stopped by mine and there was nothing on sale, just a biocube stand which was 30 bucks down from 130 but it was beaten like a punchbag... lol I guess yours is having a local sale.


----------



## TeamTeal

Petco clearnace are usually YMMV, i doubt you will find those prices in other Petcos


----------



## Eden Marel

My Petco didn't carry those products for a couple months now.


----------



## vstone

Big ups on the substrate clearance. Saw Flourite for 5.50 and FloraMax the same


----------



## alan j t

i checked today and nothing was onsale


----------



## fishnovice

I'm not sure how it works with Petco- I didn't ask the manager. I did go to another location, but they only had a very small section of items clearanced-out. I really didn't see anything that wouldn't involve another project- but I did get a couple of T5 HO bulbs for $4 each... someday I'll be building a T5 HO light now


----------



## Eden Marel

I went to another Petco, and picked up a Melafix for $0.70, Seachem Neutral REgulator $0.70. I saw the Hagen CO2 System thing for $3.00, but I do DIY so I did not get that.

It's on the small rack/table thingy near the front/cashier.


----------

